# Setup Dlink DSL 520B Ethernet Modem with Belkin Ni Wireless Router



## FreddieClark (Oct 31, 2006)

I currently have a Huawei ADSL Modem connected to my Belking N1 Wireless router - everything working fine, but I think the Huawei is on its last legs. I want to replace the Modem with a Dlink DSL 520B ADSL2 Ethernet Modem/Router. If I just swap the Huawei with the Dlink then I just get errors on the setup and on the Belkin. So I assume that there is some conflict here. Do I need to disconnect the Belkin and just connect to the Dlink until it is setup. I cannot access either units setup page like this, but no problem entering the Belkin setup with the old Huawei.
Not sure about the terms Bridging etc, but I guess this comes into it. Basically I just want the Dlink to act as an ADSL Modem and the Belkin to continue as it is currently setup.

regards


----------

